# Auto-trail Tracker EKS low line pay load



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

I am going to look at a 2011 Auto-Trail Traker EKS and was hoping someone could give me an idea of what the pay load is likely to be please?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I don't have one but google tells me they have just under 285kg when new (but obviously this will be eaten into if you have optional extras fitted) so not a massive payload when you add a passenger and full tank of fuel and water.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just to add to JPs reply:-

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/review/motorhome/2011-auto-trail-tracker-eks


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

I am still wondering what the alternatives might be. We looked at an AutoApeeper Warwick but found the multitude of cushions needed to make a bed a real turn off and so was the diesel heater (We have one and hate it!)

What we really want is a max 6.4m x 3500kg van with side benches for single or double bed use, a gas convector/blown air heater and a decent payload. I imagine that any smaller might be too small for us. Any ideas please?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Autosleeper Pollensa on a Transit. Has a dinette on one side but this makes a good size single.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Full marks to the OP for doing his research BEFORE parting with his hard earned!!

The only thing with AT is that most of the normally "optional" extras, such as an awning, solar panel, TV system etc are fitted as standard so they don't impinge on the (pretty limited) payload.

285Kg is not a lot at all. Allow 80-100 kg for your passenger, a couple of bikes 40-50kg, more if they are electric ones, a bike rack at 5-10kg, a sat dish, a few cans of food/bottles of wine, personal clothes, a second (full) LPG tank 20kg, clothes, shoes, a couple of chairs, a BBQ/Cadac, toilet fluids (pink and blue) a fridge full of food, spare wheel and tyre if it was not a standard item from new (35-40kg) ...... I don't think I need to go on do I??

I have 500kg available payload and I am running pretty close to MAM all the time with just the two of us, a bit of mine is taken up by the spare wheel I insist on carrying that Autptrail didn't consider necessary when they built my MH.

No matter what MH you are considering if it was me I would INSIST on the seller obtaining a weight ticket from a weigh bridge to show the ACTUAL weight of the thing as it stands at the roadside. You will then be in a position of knowing exactly what you have available. DONT FORGET that you will need to add on the weight of a full tank of fuel, plus the weight of how ever many people you will be carrying BEFORE you arrive at what the actual available payload is. (I.e. The amount of other "stuff" as listed above) 

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

before we can suggest alternatives we need to know, 1/. the price range you have in mind. 2/. would you be able to go over 3500 if it was the ideal van. or does your licence restrict you.
Oh yes what age van would you go back to.

cabby


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

cabby said:


> before we can suggest alternatives we need to know, 1/. the price range you have in mind. 2/. would you be able to go over 3500 if it was the ideal van. or does your licence restrict you.
> Oh yes what age van would you go back to.
> 
> cabby


Probably up to about 40k and 2010/11 on only, and only up to 3500kg


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello Richard,

I found Autotrail very helpful with my weight queries. I e mailed Colin Treacher with my registration and he told me the weight the day it left their production line . At least then you'll have a accurate figure to work off . 

Regards .


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Freddiebooks said:


> Hello Richard,
> 
> I found Autotrail very helpful with my weight queries. I e mailed Colin Treacher with my registration and he told me the weight the day it left their production line . At least then you'll have a accurate figure to work off .
> 
> Regards .


Unless you are the first owner and not yet put anything in the MH then this figure means nothing, what you need to know is how much does it weigh today.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good advice JP
I have never weight any of my vans empty, but should have. Can't be bothered to empty as we carry lots.
But I have weighed every van I have owned when fully loaded for an extended tour including axle weights.
I weighed our present van just after we had loaded it for normal UK touring, and it was well inside the limit. I weighed it again when full for a later European tour! It was just inside (20kg)


----------

